# Cleburne, TX ADBA show



## bahamutt99

Good luck to everybody that's going. I want to see lots of pictures! :hug:


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Lindsay, I believe this is the show that Tye was headed to with Penny for Judge's Choice. I talked to her briefly on the phone yesterday evening, but she had to finish loading her car. I wished her and Penny good luck and told her she better come back with pix!


----------



## bahamutt99

My girl and two other Matrix dogs are there today. Last I heard, we're into the 12-18 males which means none of ours have gone in the ring yet. (Except for fun classes, where we scored nada.)


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Dang... well, I'm sure your girl and her relatives will do just fine! Best of Luck to you!


----------



## American_Pit13

Good luck everyone!


----------



## bahamutt99

Show 1, judge Brad Wickham. Terra took a 3rd (3-5 females), Monk a 2nd (3-5 males), and Kiddo (3-5 fem) took Best of Opposites.  Go Matrix dogs! GRCH II Ozzy took the CH cup, beating even Matthew.


----------



## x-Marky-x

Very nice.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Awesome news Lindsay!! Congrats to all the Matrix dogs!!


----------



## bahamutt99

Show 2 is FINALLY done! Judge Pat Brisko (sp?). She dumped Terra and gave Kiddo a 1st. She gave Monk a Judge's Choice trophy and Best of Opposites!


----------



## shadowwolf

Congrats to all the dogs who placed! Wish I coulda been there.


----------



## bahamutt99

Shadoze, I'm dying for pictures. You just don't know. Thankfully I have some stuff to keep me busy tomorrow or I'd be texting back and forth with Diana all day long.


----------



## American_Pit13

Congrats all around and can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## bahamutt99

Okay, Sunday show results (for us, anyway LOL). 

Show 1 - Amy Greenwood Burford

Terra - 1st
Monk - 3rd
Kiddo - 3rd
CH Animatrix - 2nd in CH of CH

Show 2 - Joe Burford

Kiddo - 1st
Monk - 2nd
Terra - 3rd

A good weekend for us. Anybody else have any brags?


----------



## apbtmom76

Congrats Lindsey, i saw Terra and the Matrix dogs, great looking bunch, not sure if I got pics, I kinds sucked at taking them this year, lol.

Here are our results from the two days and I will post pics soon. I am uploading them to photobucket now.

*Sat. 1st Show* - Judge Brad Wickham -

Penny got a 3rd in the Jr. handler's with my niece and a medal for participating.
Roses and Thorns "Krusher" owned by my friend mike got 2nd, was his first ribbon 

*Sat. 2nd Show* - Judge pat Brisco -

Neither of our dogs did anything but Penny and my niece got a medal for participating.

*Sun. 1st. Show* - Judge Amy Greenwood Burford -

neither of our dogs placed but Penny and my niece got a blue participation ribbon.

we didn't stay for the second show, Penny had had enough and was getting a bit stressed out from the heat. All in all it was a good show, if it is the same time next year we won't be going it was way to hot outside, lol.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Awww.. Poor Penny pooh! I'm glad she enjoyed herself, and I'm sorry she didn't bring home Judge's Choice, Tye. Congrats to everyone who did place, and big ups to Tye and Penny for participating!! Can't wait to see pix.


----------



## bahamutt99

Yeah I heard Terra was being a punk Sunday in the ring because she was just flat done with the heat. LOL!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Congrats you guys. I'm dying for pics too. 
Go Matrix dogs go and big props to miss Penny Pooh 

PLEASE SOMEONE POST SOME PICS


----------



## LadyRampage

Sooo sorry I didn't get any pictures of Terra.... You aren't kinding the heat was BRUTAL this weekend..lol

Drake took 3 - 1sts and a 2nd which in 3 shows makes him my first bred by CH! His show career consists of 8 - 1sts, 1 - 2nd, and a BOS (5 and over class)

Babycakes took a 1st and 3rd... 5 and over class...

Ozzy took 3 out of 4 cups this weekend, he was looking AWESOME!!


----------



## apbtmom76

ok ok I am off to make the official post 


LR - Congrats on your wins girl, you did so good this weekend. It was great to meet you as well, wish we had had more time to chat and your bf/hubby or firend is a nice guy, Mr. attitude, lol. Thanks for laoning me your pen


----------



## LadyRampage

LOL all the guys and woman I was with are my extended family..lol Ray, the owner of Ozzy is crazy...lol We have been friends forever..lol My hubbie was at home this time, and once ya see him you won't forget..lol He's about 6'7 at least 350lbs..lol

It was great getting to chat a little with you... now that I know who you are we'll be able to catch up at the shows!


----------



## apbtmom76

hahah Ray toally had me going for a whole minute about the pen thing, please don't tell him I am a true blonde  Is you hubby the bald guy, I think I know who you are talking about, y'all were at the Georgetown show and he won the dog house and chain set up?

And yes for sure, we will see each other again, it was great meeting you


----------



## bahamutt99

I wish I could go to the next show. I think the next one we'll be at is the NM show. But my plan is to be across the state in the Dallas area at a weight pull that weekend. LOL!


----------



## LadyRampage

Hmm wp in Dallas?? APA?? I doubt I'm going to NM... its already hitting over 100 there and after last weekend I'm sooo not wanting to sweat like that again..lmao Give me a week to change my mind though..lmao

Yeap.. that would be my hubbie..lol You think Ray is bad, you should be around when Ray, Dimikio, and Scott (my hubbie) get together.... lets just say the bullshit gets pretttttyyyy deep...lmao


----------



## bahamutt99

Not an APA pull. UKC. Its the Red River Weight Pullers' event in Roxton. I had a lot of fun last time in January, so I'm going again if I'm able. I'll probably take the more UKC-style dogs from here and let Terra go to NM for that show. Hopefully she'll be a little lighter by then and better able to take the heat without feigning death in the ring. LOL!


----------



## Salazarusmc

Man I missed a show and the worst thing about it I live in Fort Worth!!


----------



## apbtmom76

LR - hahaha then I do know who your hubby is, omg I gotta swing by and have a beer with you all next time 

Salazarusmc - Yes, you should have come out, there will be more, we always post the events in this section


----------



## bahamutt99

Salazar, you should go to the UKC weight pull in Roxton next month. I can't imagine its that far from you.  And Tye is right, there will be more shows. The ADBA Nationals will be up by Tulsa in October. There will be another show after that in East Texas somewhere, not exactly sure where.


----------



## LadyRampage

Texarkana maybe?? That is another nice show to hit, the weather is usually pretty nice!

Next show for sure I'm going to is Nationals, but I'm gonna try for KS in Sept. Course I'm hitting as many APA pulls I can find in the mean time..lol Trying to get Jewels enough experience to at least make a few pulls at Nationals..lol


Tye we will definetly have to hang out more. We are a smartass group of people that is for sure, lots of laughing..lol


----------



## apbtmom76

hehehe I am hoping to make it to Nationals this year  And if there is one in Texarkana later this year I may be coming to that one as well. Woo Hoo get to show Penny and Phoebe, gawd I hope she's not in heat then 

LR - for sure girl, I'll fit in perfectly, cause I'm a smartass too


----------

